# C et C++ > C > Contribuez >  Problme de lecture d'un fichier PNM

## salut007

Bonjour tous le monde !

J'ai un petit soucis pour la lecture d'une image de type pnm. Pour ceux qui ne savent pas ce que c'est, ce type d'image est reprsent dans un fichier grce  un encodage de type ascii. Une image PNM est compos d'une en-tte, des dimensions ainsi que la variation des couleurs des pixels, le reste est une matrice qui reprsente l'image et qui affiche les pixels en couleurs. 

Il faudrait que je puisse ignorer des lignes de commentaires commenant par '#' mais c'est l que je bloque... J'ai essayer de faire quelque chose qui ressemble  a:



```

```

le nbr_magique reprsente 'identifiant de l'image qui se trouve en premire ligne et qui doit s'crire 'P3'. 
Bien videmment ce que j'ai fait ne fonctionne pas  ::calim2::  .


un fichier de type ppm peut ressembler donc  a:

P3
#commentaire
2 2 // colonnes et lignes
256 // variation de couleur
212 23  // matrice    
323 33    //matrice

----------


## salut007

J'ai rsolu mon problme :p Si quelqu'un d'autre aurais le mme problme que moi voil ma solution...

Je lis chaque premier caractre de la ligne de mon fichier, lorsque je rencontre un '#' ou un 'P' je saute  la ligne suivante en dplaant mon curseur avec l'instruction suivante : while(fgetc(file)!='\n'); Ensuite lorsque le caractre rencontr n'est pas un '#' ou un 'P' je reviens  la ligne pass  la position \n du fichier avec l'instruction fseek(file, -1, SEEK_CUR). Finalement je fais un fscanf() pour lire la dimension de la matrice de mon fichier(donc mon nombre de colonne et de ligne). Ensuite la lecture ce fait toute seule avec un fscanf sur tout le fichier.

----------

